# Switching from Eircom (BB& phone) - but to who?



## shesells (8 Mar 2009)

I'm bamboozled from looking at the different comparison and company websites. Prices are clear enough but I just can't decide which one to go for.

We're in Dublin so can get all the services so that's not a problem. At the moment we have NTL digital max TV so was looking at the UPC package but I'm put off by the recommendation that the packages suit one pc working off one modem. Quite often we have 2 laptops working wirelessly at the same time. Plus the stories of UPC customer service are almost all terrible.

We're not big downloaders but do use the internet probably 2-6 hours a day depending on where we're working from so the usage caps make me nervous too.

We don't use the landline much at all so free calls isn't a massive lure.

At the moment I'm leaning towards perlico for phone and bb and letting tv where it is. Have also looked at BT, Imagine, Smart too and am no clearer.


----------



## venice (8 Mar 2009)

I have UPC wireless and have often have PS3 and 2 laptops running off it without a problem. I have the 3 meg package and I get 3 meg. Customer support is crap alright


----------



## juke (8 Mar 2009)

It's all a bit double dutch to me  and callcosts.ie didn't help.
My OH switched us to NTL for broadband (4-5 months ago) and phone (2 weeks ago). We're also Dublin. The switch was painless. He chose Broadband Express - so no cap on downloading etc.

We often have 2 lap tops on the go together - no problems at all. From a reliability point of view, there was service disruption for c. 1 hour, once.
The phone is fine - we didn't opt for any free calls, as going off our previous eircom bills, it wouldn't have been worthwhile.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Mar 2009)

A friend signed up for Perlico and had dreadful problems.  These were only solved with help from www.comreg.ie


----------



## colm (8 Mar 2009)

I would recommend Smart Telecom if they are available in your area


----------



## Lipstick69 (9 Mar 2009)

Hi shesells,

I think I live in the same area - we switched to upc. no problem at all with two laptops plus phone plus tv plus (new love of my life) dvr


----------



## shesells (9 Mar 2009)

Indeed you do lipstick!! Just up the hill IIRC!

Downstairs had a nightmare with UPC, took months to sort out. But it's looking like there are nightmare stories with all the providers so maybe it's best to just dive in and give it a go!


----------

